
Can Social Media Be Saved? - kylebarron
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/28/technology/social-media-privacy.html
======
fakescience
Read this earlier today. I was struck by the idea of "unionizing" users to
help them take action against corporate interests who ultimately control user
data. This makes particular sense when you think about data as a new form of
labor that is produced by the many (users) but controlled by a few in power
(the people who work at technology companies).

This idea has been around for a while [1], yet no "unions" for users of social
networks seem to currently exists. Ironically, organizing a union seems like
something that could easily be done via social media [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Hacker_Manifesto](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Hacker_Manifesto)
[2] [https://www.facebook.com/Internet-User-
Union-128319670511322...](https://www.facebook.com/Internet-User-
Union-1283196705113225/)

